# Anyone here have a Burris Speed Bead on their duck gun?



## Arrow3 (Jul 13, 2010)

......Looking for opinions on them....Im left eye dominant and shoot right handed...Looking for something to help...Thanks


----------



## GSURugger (Jul 13, 2010)

Shoot left handed


----------



## Arrow3 (Jul 13, 2010)

GSURugger said:


> Shoot left handed



Im 34 years old and have been shooting a shotgun right handed for 25 of them.....Shooting left handed is easier said then done...


----------



## hunter69 (Jul 14, 2010)

I am left eye dominate and shoot right handed. I have one on my SBEII and I like it.


----------



## fishndinty (Jul 14, 2010)

I am right eye dominant and left handed.   I shot a shotgun left handed from the time I was 12 until last duck season when I missed too much.  Start practicing with your left handed gun mounting now, and you will be comfortable shooting with your other hand a LOT faster than you believe is possible.  It is TOTALLY worth switching.


----------



## Meat Dog Mafia (Jul 14, 2010)

Shoot three shots at everything and hope for the best. Its what my buddy does!


----------



## fishndinty (Jul 14, 2010)

Meat Dog Mafia said:


> Shoot three shots at everything and hope for the best. Its what my buddy does!



Sounds like me last season!

I am still no peach with the shotgun, but my first trip out breaking clays I shot a bunch of doubles and was fairly respectable.  Gives me confidence I will be harder on the ducks and geese this year... plus they are bigger than clays


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jul 14, 2010)

you will get laughed out of most blinds with any sort of "scope" on your shotgun.  And yes I know what it is and yes its a type of scope.


----------



## 27metalman (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm still debating... I'd like to try one before dropping a couple hundred bucks.  If you do have a dominant left eye, that's the shoulder to shoot off of without a doubt.  Back to the Speedbead - Anything that will improve the hunt I'm all for it.  Lot's of time and gas spent on duck hunts.


----------



## JimDraper (Dec 31, 2010)

I have one on my Extema 2 and love it.


----------



## HALOJmpr (Dec 31, 2010)

I was right handed and right eye dominant until an injury changed all of that.  still right handed but now left eye dominant.  I switched rifle and shotgun to left shoulder and was amazed how quickly it became more natural to me.  I hit all of 2 targets the first time I tried 5 stand left handed .....  now i can manage 18-20 on a regular basis ... never was great with a shotgun.  Try it .... your brain knows what works for it.


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 31, 2010)

I didnt do anything other then shoot some clays with Nitro....Ive been hitting the ducks pretty good so far...


----------



## bbducks (Dec 31, 2010)

Ok the speed bead. I don't understand it I don't ever think I've seen the bead on my gun when im shooting. And if your leading the duck u can't get him in that lil window anyway. Just my opinion. U don't aim with a shotgun.


----------



## 27metalman (Jan 2, 2015)

Four year follow up on my SpeedBead... Bought one January 2014 because it was on sale and put it on my Benelli in October before duck season came in.  Well, I took it off last night.  I could never get the red dot down low where it needed to be and with that said... I had to aim high to hit anything.  Also, if you have it on the first setting, it will automatically switch off after a few minutes of sitting idle.  I'm going to move it to my .357 mag pistol.  It should work great for what I'm going to do with it there.  Final judgement ---- Even Steven! Try a friends our before spending the money.  Of course all this is just my opinion.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Jan 2, 2015)

As others have said your best option is to practice left handed.  When I shot competition we had a guy that found out he was left eye dominate after shooting right handed all his life.  After a month or so of practice his hits increased and it became second nature.


----------



## Uptonongood (Jan 2, 2015)

Try switching to dominant eye side shooting or put some scotch tape over the dominant eye lens on your shooting/hunting glasses.

By the way, if you are constantly noting where your bead on the shotgun is in relationship to the target (aiming) , you are probably slowing your swing down or even stopping it.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 2, 2015)

If you feel like youhave to use a contraption to hit stuff with a shotgun then you need to spend more time practicing (without a contraption).   Same shot over and over until you smoke it every time.  Then move to another shot.  Then another shot over and over.  Then mix it up.


----------



## eidson (Jan 2, 2015)

Changing beeds or sights probably ain't gonna give you the help your looking for. Like some have said change and shoot off left shoulder.  You can use a little round sticky note and put it on your shooting glasses it will help. Nothing will fix it at all but too learn how to shoot left handed. If you want to shoot the best you can need to learn to shoot left handed. Shooting as a handicap will take you rest of your life to try and fix. I work with kids that has this problem and all I can do is try to promote them to change over. I know alot of shooters that use the round little post it note on their glasses and they experiment with different colors too.


----------



## Led Zeppelin (Jan 2, 2015)

27metalman said:


> Four year follow up on my SpeedBead... Bought one January 2014 because it was on sale and put it on my Benelli in October before duck season came in.  Well, I took it off last night.  I could never get the red dot down low where it needed to be and with that said... I had to aim high to hit anything.  Also, if you have it on the first setting, it will automatically switch off after a few minutes of sitting idle.  I'm going to move it to my .357 mag pistol.  It should work great for what I'm going to do with it there.  Final judgement ---- Even Steven! Try a friends our before spending the money.  Of course all this is just my opinion.



Wear a patch over your left eye for a full 48 hours. that should switch your dominance from your left eye to your right eye. heard that straight from the eye doc


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 2, 2015)

Old thread. I still just shoot a bead. I'm not a dead eye shooter but I kill my share .


----------



## Mars (Jan 2, 2015)

I don't know if it will help in this case but I've always shot with both eyes open. It's easier for me.

Doesn't work well with a scope but great with a shotgun or pistol.


----------



## strutlife (Jan 2, 2015)

Mars said:


> I don't know if it will help in this case but I've always shot with both eyes open. It's easier for me.
> 
> Doesn't work well with a scope but great with a shotgun or pistol.



Doing this your vision or bead aquisition doesn't change. When you shoot using you non dominant eye and close your dominant eye, that's when you get a shift.


----------



## strutlife (Jan 2, 2015)

I need to do something myself. I am left eye dominant and have been shooting right handed for 37 years. Back in my military days, could do 300m head shots all day long(at the range). Now, that might be a lil difficult.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jan 2, 2015)

Led Zeppelin said:


> Wear a patch over your left eye for a full 48 hours. that should switch your dominance from your left eye to your right eye. heard that straight from the eye doc



The patch will work majority of the time


----------



## across the river (Jan 2, 2015)

Arrow3 said:


> ......Looking for opinions on them....Im left eye dominant and shoot right handed...Looking for something to help...Thanks



I'm the exact opposite, in that I am left handed and right eye dominant.  There are some things you can try.  You can wear a set of shooting glasses.  Mount your gun and figure out where the line of sight is from you left eye.   You can take a piece of scott tape or chap stick and put it on the glasses in the line of sight. It doesn't have to be a huge spot, just enough to block out the dominant eye a little.  I did this, and it works, but the little "blob" you see when you are jut looking got on my nerves. For years I used to close my right eye (my dominant) as I mounted the gun and then open it back up.   Once you are looking down the barrel  you can train yourself to keep the non-dominat eye focused along the barrel and be successful like that.   What I do now is shoot with a double bead sight.  You get used to looking for the two beads, so it sort of forces you to use the non dominant eye.  I have been doing that for years and it works great for me.  I've got a friend that has the same problem  that actually shoots one of those Hi Viz double sights with the rear piece you actually have to look through, but I've never had any issue making my eye focus on just the two beads.


----------

